# Separator Vs Cyclone



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

what is the performance/functional difference cyclone and DC with a separator?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyclone wins hands down provided it is as big as the DC with separator.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

Erwin,

Why though?


----------



## widwotkma (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert in this area, but did do quite a bit of web research before deciding on a cyclone. But here is an article that may be helpful, if you're still interested.

http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?33119-Pentz-Cyclone-vs.-Thien-Separator


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

To make it simple: ... $$$$$, that is the difference. You can make/build a separator* much cheaper* than a cyclone.

Here is my ugly but high performing separator:
http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=339.0


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

"Cyclone wins hands down provided it is as big as the DC with separator."

I think Phil Thien would dispute that statement


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

fine woodworking has a comparison on the yearly issue.
They conducted mesurments and the cyclone was ahead of Dc + separator.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never had an opportunity to use a cyclone, but I did a lot of research before deciding on building my separator. I decided to use a separator with a Thien baffle and it works great. Phil Thien provided a lot of technical details on the performance. I believe it is much improved over just a standard bare bones separator. Just something to think about. I have a link to my version which cost me a grand total of $150 including the Harbor Freight DC.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

(larger) Cyclones have a larger impeller compared to 1 stage DC which just makes them more efficient at moving air in larger setups.

If you want to setup a stationary DC and duct all your machines and keep them open (or not) a cyclone would handle that much easier than even a 2HP DC. If you are moving it from machine to machine - you'll see no real difference.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

^Absolutely^ for PurpLev's 2nd paragraph.

Alone in my one-man shop I just move a 4in hose from my HF-DC w/separator between my Jointer, Router, TS, BS, and Planer on an as needed basis. I can reach all but the planer with a single 10ft section/length of 4in. I do NOT have to worry about clogs in any dedicated hard/permanent runs and with each piece of machinery running as the sole source for the DC/separator, I get plenty of suction and high efficiency. BTW, I am also somewhat lazy about sweeping and will often use the DC hose as a large vacuum on the concrete floor. Lastly, I have a dedicated shop-vac w/separator for my MS.

As Joe points out size for size Cyclones are better, it just boils down to how much you are willing to spend on your DC system. Building a separator is easy and cheap. It will get you up and running in short order. You could always add the cyclone later, as needed IMO.


----------

